# مبنى من تصميمي



## مهندس لؤي (23 مايو 2008)

أعطوني رأيكم في الشكل والألوان 
مع العلم أني مبتدئ في عالم الأركيكاد











المبنى سكني نت الخلف وتجاري من الأمام
به دور تحت الأرض للسيارات


----------



## حقوا (25 مايو 2008)

تصميم مميز وجميل وما اعجبني فيه البساطة


----------



## المهندس المتفاني (25 مايو 2008)

ممتاز جدا ، مبنى رائع و ذوق رفيع.


----------



## مهندس لؤي (27 مايو 2008)

أشكركم إخوتي على المرور وشجعتموني لعرض عمل آخر

وهو عبارة عن عمارة سكنية بواجهتين فقط في مدينة طرابلس - ليبيا 

ومكوناتها شقة في كل دور بمساحة 165 للدور حسب طلب المالك












ولدي أكثر من 400 تصميم منفذ في مدينة طرابلس وسأحاول عرض الصور في مرات قادمة بإذن الله


----------



## مهندس لؤي (27 مايو 2008)

أضيف صور أخرى لإستراحة مصممة في مزرعة حسب طلب المالك

بمساحة 240 متر مربع

بها غرفتين نوم وغرفة نوم للضيوف

واستقبال وجلوس ومطبخ وحمام للنوم وآخر عام


----------



## Abu Hammad (27 مايو 2008)

احسنت ....احسنت


----------



## مهندس لؤي (29 مايو 2008)

أشكر لك مرورك الطيب أخي Abu hammed:34:


----------



## مسعد عماره (29 مايو 2008)

احسنت يالؤي


----------



## empier1987 (29 مايو 2008)

شكرا علي المجهود رائع


----------



## مصمم مصري (30 مايو 2008)

ممتاز باش مهندسة لو حبيتي تشتغلي في الإمارات ممكن ترسلي اليسرة الذاتيه على m_selam_71***********


----------



## مصمم مصري (30 مايو 2008)

على ******


----------



## المهندس المتفاني (30 مايو 2008)

بصراحة إنها تصاميم جميلة جدا .


----------



## م الحسين (30 مايو 2008)

بسم الله ماشاء الله


----------



## مهندس لؤي (1 يونيو 2008)

مسعد عماره
empier1987
مصمم مصري ...أنا مهندس يا أخي الغالي
المهندس المتفاني
م الحسين

أشكركم جميعا على التفاعل وأتمنى منكم الدعاء
وتمناتي لكم بالنجاح


----------



## مهندس لؤي (1 يونيو 2008)

*صور جديدة لمشاريع من تصميمي*

فيلا كبيرة من دورين










ومنظور بيت من دور أرضي






وقصر صغير بمدينة ترهونة بليبيا






وتحوير مبنى ورش إلى مبنى مصرف
المقترح الأول





المقترح الثاني






أرجو أن تعجبكم

والمزيد قريبا انشاء الله


----------



## مهندس لؤي (1 يونيو 2008)

وهذا تصميم لجامع من دورين بمدينة طرابلس 





والله يجزينا عليه الخير يا رب......


----------



## مهندس لؤي (3 يونيو 2008)

أعطوني رأيكم في هذا السور


----------



## mohamed elamir (12 يونيو 2008)

*تصميم رائع يا باشمهندس*

ربنا يوفقك 

ولو كنت محتاج مساعدة في الإضاءة الخاص بالمشاريع أنا في الخدمة


----------



## م.م.عماد (14 يونيو 2008)

*ربنا يعينك*

ربنا يعينك مجهود ممتاز


----------



## مهندس لؤي (22 يونيو 2008)

م.م.عماد
mohamed elamir
أشكر لكما ردكما الجميل وأتمنى أن نكون قد أفدنا من المشاركة

كما أشكر عرضك يا أخي mohamed elamir وأتمنى أن أتواصل معك مستقبلا


----------



## زهرة الخليج2 (22 يونيو 2008)

شي رائع وجميل .بتمنالك التوفيق و المزيد من التقدم


----------



## غصون الأصالة (22 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أعجبتني تصاميمك

ولكن عندي طلب
هل لك أن ترسم لي بيتي بالعناصر التي اريدها ولكن لك الحرية في جعلها اي مكان بالمنزل 

فأنا تعبت من الذهاب الي المهندسين ولكن دون جدوى !!!!!!!


----------



## alpha bidoo (23 يونيو 2008)

شغل حلو مهندس لؤي والصور حلوة بس انا عندي تعليق بالنسبة للاستراحة اللي في الاول انا شايف ان صالون الضيوف من الدخول والخروج منه هيجرح خصوصية المعيشة وغرف النوم شوية لان بابه على المعيشة فانا شايف انه لو كان الباب بتاعها على صالة مدخل مفصولة بارش مثلا عن المعيشة كان هيبقى افضل
بس الشغل حلو وشغل الاظهار بلانات حلو


----------



## دبلوم سياحه (23 يونيو 2008)

ما شاء الله تبارك الله 

إبداااااااااااااع


----------



## علاء عمر محمد (24 يونيو 2008)

مهندس لؤى 
تحية طيبة 
جميع الاعمال المعروضة ممتازة و بكل جدارة 
و اهنيك على ابداعك 
و اتمنى منك التكرم و عرض المسقط الافقى للمبن من واجهتين


----------



## علاء عمر محمد (26 يونيو 2008)

مهندس لؤى 
تحية طيبة 
مازلت انتضر فى ان تقدم المسقط الافقى للمبنى من واجهتين فقد اعجبنى كثير و اريد اكتشاف 
كيف يبدع المهندس فى التنسيق و توزيع المسحات الصغيرة و المحدودة الاتجاهات 
و كلى امل ان تستجيب لطلبى


----------



## علاء عمر محمد (26 يونيو 2008)

مهندس لؤى 
تحية طيبة 
مازلت انتضر فى ان تقدم المسقط الافقى للمبنى من واجهتين فقد اعجبنى كثير و اريد اكتشاف 
كيف يبدع المهندس فى التنسيق و توزيع المسحات الصغيرة و المحدودة الاتجاهات 
و كلى امل ان تستجيب لطلبى


----------



## علاء عمر محمد (26 يونيو 2008)

مهندس لؤى 
تحية طيبة 
مازلت انتضر فى ان تقدم المسقط الافقى للمبنى من واجهتين فقد اعجبنى كثير و اريد اكتشاف 
كيف يبدع المهندس فى التنسيق و توزيع المسحات الصغيرة و المحدودة الاتجاهات 
و كلى امل ان تستجيب لطلبى


----------



## م حسناء (26 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيراااااا


----------



## Arch_Sana (26 يونيو 2008)

شغلك حلو و مرتب أتوقع أن لك مستقبل جميل بهالمجال ... 
ألوانك جميلة و واقعية 
خليك مهتم بالموضوع


----------



## مايزنر (28 يونيو 2008)

ماشاء الله عمل ممتاز...
وفقك الله...


----------



## مهندس لؤي (29 يونيو 2008)

اشكر للجميع التشجيع والرأي السديد وأعدكم بالمزيد وحاضر لطلبك يا أخ علاء
أمهلني بعض الوقت للتحضير


----------



## علاء عمر محمد (30 يونيو 2008)

المهندس لؤى 
اشكرك كثيرا لردك و اهتمامك 
و الله يبارك فيك


----------



## مهندس لؤي (1 يوليو 2008)

هذه صور المبنى الذي على شارعين 

خصيصا للأخ علاء


----------



## علاء عمر محمد (2 يوليو 2008)

المهندس لؤى 
اشكرك كثيرا لكن الصور لم تفتح لى وقدارسلت لك رسالة فهل وصلت


----------



## رسام ماكس (2 يوليو 2008)

رائع بسم الله ماشاء الله


----------



## مهندس لؤي (3 يوليو 2008)




----------



## علاء عمر محمد (3 يوليو 2008)

مهندس لؤى ((( مشاء الله ))
لم اجد كلمات اعبر بها عن مدى شكرى لك على اهتمامك و صدقك فى وعدك لى 
و قد وقفت مدهولا " اما ابداعك المتقن فى تصميم هده التحفة الهندسية الرائعة جدا 
و كلى امل فى استجبتك لرسالتى الخاصة


----------



## مهندس لؤي (3 يوليو 2008)

أضيف من جديد صورة مبنى إداري من عدة أدوار 

على زاوية شارعين بمساحة أرض 400 متر مربع





وصورة مبنة سكني من دورين
مساحة بناء 155 مترللدور


----------



## الجرح العراقي (4 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اشكرك اخ لؤي على هذه التصاميم الرائعة و الجميلة و لاكن
عندي ملا حظة على اول تصميم في الموضوع
انه المساحة للمنطقة التجارية جدا قليلة و للسكنية كذلك و لم نرى في الواجه محلات الا واحد!!

فنصيحتي للعمارات السكنية/التجارية ان تكون مثلا اول دور او دورين هو التجاري
و باقي الادوار التي فوق تكون سكني
لكي تستطيع مهما امكن ان تظع محلات في الواجه

طبعا الالوان التي تستخدمها(ازرق ابيض رمادي) جدا جميلة لاكن لاحظت ان جميع تصاميمك فقط بهذه الالوان لمذا لم تستخدم البيجي و البني و لون الخشب مثلا و...

ما رأيك باقتراحاتي و مع اني جديد في هذا العالم؟؟​و شكرا,,, ​أخوكم
الجرح العراقي​


----------



## عبدالقادر سيت (5 يوليو 2008)

ما شاء الله عليك يا مهندس لؤي، تصاميمك روعة ونحن في انتظار المزيد منها


----------



## م حسناء (5 يوليو 2008)

تسلم ايدك
ماشاء الله عليك


----------



## مهندس لؤي (5 يوليو 2008)

أشكر رأيكم يا إخوتي وشكرا أخي الجرح العراقي على الرأي ولكن:

كما ذكرت لكم التصميم حسب شروط المالك والمساحة المذكورة تجارياً هي 165 متر مربع

أما فيما يخص الألوان فالتغيير جيد مع أن السمة الخاصة لكل مهندس حلوة ولو لاحظت الصورة الأخيرة للاحظت الألوان البني والأصفر والرخام.

أشكركم على كل شيئ وأعدكم بالمزيد


----------



## مهندس لؤي (5 يوليو 2008)

الصور التالية لفيلا من دورين بنظام الفتح بين الدورينبسلم استعراضي

المسقوف للدور 250 متر مربع


----------



## مهندس لؤي (5 يوليو 2008)

والصورة الآتية إخوتي لمبنى صممته ونفذته في ضواحي طرابلس

مكون من ثلاثة شقق مساحة كل منها 240 متر مربع


----------



## المهندسة ريتاج (6 يوليو 2008)

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته_
_لو كتبت بحبر مداه البحر ماقلت لك الا كلمة "رائع" فقط_
_بس كان عندي استفسار صغير ولو مش يضايقك_
_اشمعنا كل تنفيذك في طرابلس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟_
_ومستنية باقي مشاريعك وربنا يزيدك من علمه_


----------



## مهندس لؤي (7 يوليو 2008)

أشكر لطفك مهندسة ريتاج

وأتمنى أن يطيل الله عمرك لتري الأجمل والأفضل

أنا مقيم بمدينة طرابلس ليبيا مع انني لست من ليبيا ولكن اقامتي هنا بسبب العمل

وبالتالي معظم مشاريعي في طرابلس

مع تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق


----------



## الزهراء الهندسى (7 يوليو 2008)

العمل ببرنامج آركيكاد رائع


----------



## newart (7 يوليو 2008)




----------



## قـاصد كريم (9 يوليو 2008)

مهندس لؤي ............... رائع بل اكثر من رائع.


----------



## عمر النوبي (11 يوليو 2008)

تصاميم رائعة مهندس لؤي و منتظرين منك الافضل و الاحسن


----------



## علاء عمر محمد (14 يوليو 2008)

مهندس لؤي 
ارجو ان تكون بصحة ممتازة 
و انا مازلت انتظر


----------



## حمودي المعماري (15 يوليو 2008)

تصاميم جدا جميلة .... وانشاء الله اتمنى لك الموفقية


----------



## فوزي الفرا (16 يوليو 2008)

الحبيب م. لؤي كل التقدير لجهودك الطيبة و أعمالك الرائعة انت ساكن بطرابلس اكيد تخرجت من جامعة الفاتح ان كان كذلك شو اخبار دكاترة قسم العمارة د.عزالدين الشاوش و د. رمضان بلقاسم و د. محمد حماد انا تخرجت من هذه الجامعة قبل اكثر من 14 سنة و اقيم حاليا بفلسطين و لا انسى ابدا ليبيا الرائعة كل التحيات و التقدير لك و لأعمالك الطيبة


----------



## علاء عمر محمد (24 يوليو 2008)

مهندس لؤي 
ارجو ان تكون بصحة ممتازة 
وين مختفى فلم نرى الجديد من روئعك و ابداعاتك مند زمن


----------



## برود الثلج (24 يوليو 2008)

تصاميم اكثر من رائعة ... أشكرك


----------



## asd2008 (24 يوليو 2008)

ممتازة الافكار بها فكر وهدف معمارى عالى الاحساس بالخطوط


----------



## مهندس مدني يوسف (25 يوليو 2008)

مشكوووور اخوي 

مبدع في تصميمك


----------



## مهندس لؤي (31 يوليو 2008)

أشكر للجميع الرد والمشاركة

وأعتذر عن غيابي لإنشغالي بمشروع كبير سأعرضه عليكم قريبا

تحياتي الخاصة لعلاء 

وتحياتي للمهندس فوزي الفرا ولكن انا من خريجي جامعة ناصر 1995

وأراكم قريبا


----------



## علاء عمر محمد (31 يوليو 2008)

الاخ المهندس لؤى 
أحمد الله على انك بخير و اتمنى لك التوفيق فى مشروعك و ارجو ان لا تحرمنا 
من ابداعاتك الهندسية و التى انا متاكد مئة بالمئة انها اصبحت مرجع للعديد من المهندسين 
و انا بانتظار اطلالااتك الرائعة 
مع خالص تحياتى


----------



## المصمم الراقي (31 يوليو 2008)

Merci Pour Ce Travail


----------



## مهندس لؤي (6 أغسطس 2008)

اشتقت اليكم أعزائي

وأشكركم على التواصل والكلمات الرائعة وتحياتي للجميع

فيما يلي صورة لمبنى آيل للسقوط قمت بمعالجته وإضافة عناصر عليه 

وهو طور التنفيذ حاليا











http://i56.servimg.com/u/f56/11/06/90/42/p01111.jpg


----------



## مهندس مدني يوسف (6 أغسطس 2008)

ماشاء الله اخوي لؤي

والله مبدع 

اخوي لؤي

ادخل ملفك الشخصي ورد ع رسالتي


----------



## مهندس لؤي (6 أغسطس 2008)

وإليكم منطر خارجي لفيلا من أربعة أدوار صممت لتكون مقرا لسفارة

وهي مطلة على شارعين وبمساحة اجمالية 1250 متر مربع


----------



## مهندس مدني يوسف (6 أغسطس 2008)

شهادتي فيك مجروحه اخوي لؤي

ماشاء الله عليك


----------



## مهندس لؤي (6 أغسطس 2008)

أخي مهندس مدني يوسف أشكرك على الإهتمام

ولكني لم أجد رسالة خاصة منك

أرجو التواصل المستمر


----------



## مهندس لؤي (6 أغسطس 2008)

وهنا أيضاً مبنى للتطوير والتعديل مع إضافة دور جديد


----------



## زينه (6 أغسطس 2008)

تصميمات رووووووعه 
والاخراج متميز جداااااااا
باى البرامج ؟؟
هل اوتوكاد وفوتوشوب بس 
واللا بتستخدكم الماكس


----------



## علاء عمر محمد (6 أغسطس 2008)

الاخ مهندس لؤى 
ماذا نقول على هده التحف غير مشاء الله 
و الله يعطيك العافية 
و الى مزيد من الابداع و التالق


----------



## هدى حسين (6 أغسطس 2008)

بجد بسم الله ما شاء الله شغلك اكتر من رائع انت فعلا موهوب ربنا يوفقكوياريت اعرف منكاهيه برامج الكمبيوتر الي بتستعملها في شغلك غير الاوتوكاد


----------



## علاء عمر محمد (7 أغسطس 2008)

الاخ مهندس لؤى 
لو كان غير اطمنى و توقولى الرسالة وصلت او لا 
و الله يعطيك العافية 
و الى مزيد من الابداع و التالق


----------



## rahel (7 أغسطس 2008)

good work and go ahead
with my best wishs


----------



## مهندس جمال الأحيمر (7 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا علي الابداع ارجوا التوصل معنا


----------



## مهندس مدني يوسف (8 أغسطس 2008)

مشاء الله عليك اخوي لؤي

لم اصل بعد الى عدد مشاركات كافيه حتى ارسل لك 

لكان اذا بالامكان ارسال رساله ع بريدي الاكتروني برقم هاتفك او  Messenger 

لكي اتواصل معك اذا امكن 

اكون لك من الشاكرين 

واحد من اخواني اطلع ع تصميم لك واعجبه ويريد الحديث معك


----------



## حسن مشهور (8 أغسطس 2008)

الأخ المهندس/ لؤي المحترم

بتقول مبتدىء في الآركيـكاد !! ده إنت متمـكن ما شاء الله ، ربنـا يحميك ويوفقـك .

تصاميمك جميلة وناعمـة وتنم عن حِـس معماري راق .


----------



## Ar_Fatani (9 أغسطس 2008)

الصراحة المشاريع جميلة وكتلها مريحة للعين


----------



## عتاب فلسطين (9 أغسطس 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

التصميم بسيط ورائئئع 
بالتوفيق دائما انشالله​


----------



## samioy (10 أغسطس 2008)

اجبني القصر بمدينة ترهونة بليبيا


----------



## hocem2222 (11 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## بلال مجدي أحمد (13 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم مشاريعك ما شاء الله جمليه وخصوصا من المشرووع الثاني وإللى الاخير 
اما المشروع الاول فيه بعض الملاحظات وهي نسب البروزات مع بعضها واختلاف بعض حجم الشبابيك في الواجهه ونتمنى لك دوام التوفيق


----------



## علاء عمر محمد (16 أغسطس 2008)

الاخ مهندس لؤى 

مزيد من الابداع و التالق


----------



## HEBA ABDO (17 أغسطس 2008)

هل البرنامج المستخدم هو archicad


----------



## عمر غالي (17 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا اخي على المجهود.اكشر ما اعجبني هو التناسق بين الالوان و البساطة
وفقك الله


----------



## مهندس البال (17 أغسطس 2008)

جهود تشكر عليه

***وحط في بالك النسب بين المغلق والمفتوح


----------



## معمارية جامدة (17 أغسطس 2008)

اعمالك جميلة جدا و الوانها متناسقة و تدل علي زوق عالي و خيال مبدع
و ربنا يوفقك و يوفقنا 
السلام عليكم


----------



## وائل ايراجون (18 أغسطس 2008)

جميل جداااااً ... شكرا على مجهودك الجميل


----------



## المهندسة ليدي (19 أغسطس 2008)

really they are verry best projects
i like them so much
and good luck in your next ones:75:


----------



## عمار حسين الربيعي (19 أغسطس 2008)

عاشت ايدك اخي المهندس لؤي


----------



## مهندس لؤي (20 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله الله أكبر
تفاجأت من كثرة الردود وشجعني هذا على التقدم والعمل بجد 
أكثر وأنا متأكد من أن كل من رد على موضوعي هو أفضل مني
في التصميم والإرادة

وإليكم هذا العمل بالأبيض والأسود

العمل تم ببرنامج ArchiCAD 

مدعوماً بالفوتوشوب

أشكر الجميع على المرور

وتحياتي 

مهندس لـــؤي


----------



## المميز جدا (20 أغسطس 2008)

الاخ العزيز المهندس لؤي امل عرض كامل التصميم الداخلي من غرف ومطابخ مع التصميم الخارجي مستقبلا للاستفادة بارك الله فيك مع الشكر الجزيل .


----------



## المميز جدا (20 أغسطس 2008)

ماشاء الله بارك الله فيك اخي المهندس لؤي وامل مستقبلاعرض كامل المخطط داخليا وخارجيا.


----------



## علاء عمر محمد (23 أغسطس 2008)

الاخ مهندس لؤى 

مزيد من الابداع و التالق


----------



## مهندس قروي (23 أغسطس 2008)

ما شاء الله رائع
مزيدا من التألق


----------



## مش لاقي (23 أغسطس 2008)

ما شاء الله لا قوة الابالله .ايه الحاجات الجامدة دية.وتقوللي أنك مبتدئ.طب يأخي ماتكسب فين ثواب وتعمل كام حلقة صغيرة تعلمنا فيهاالمبادئ دية. الله يبارك فيك . كل عام وأنت والمنتدى كله بخييييييييييييييييييييير.


----------



## طوبه (26 أغسطس 2008)

مهندس لؤي ممكن ترسل لي *****ك عالخاااااص...


----------



## ساحر الاجفان (26 أغسطس 2008)

انت على راسي بس لانك تشتغل عل الارشي كاد
الله يعطيك العافيه
انا محترف ارشي كاد اذا لازمك مساعده باي امر 
alarab88*************


----------



## ساحر الاجفان (26 أغسطس 2008)

عل هوت ميل


----------



## مصطفى حسين الطويبى (27 أغسطس 2008)

تصميم ممتاز جدا والمنفد شغله ممتاز والتوزيع الداخلى للمبنى مستغل وليس به ضوائع يجب ان يكون التشطيب النهائى جميل ورائع والله الموفق


----------



## علاء عمر محمد (28 أغسطس 2008)

الاخ مهندس لؤى 
يسعدنى ان اهنئك بقدوم شهر الخير و البركة 
و اتمنى ان يمتعك الله بصحة و عافية طيبة خلال هدا الشهر المبارك
و كل عام و انت بخير
و الى مزيد من الابداع و التالق


----------



## علاء عمر محمد (30 أغسطس 2008)

الاخ مهندس لؤى 
اهنئك بقدوم شهر الخير و البركة 
و اتمنى ان يمتعك الله بصحة و عافية طيبة خلال هدا الشهر المبارك
و كل عام و انت بخير
 *لا اله إلا الله العلى العظيم*
*لا اله إلا الله رب السماوات السبع و رب العرش العظيم*
*‏اللهم إنا نسألك زيادة في الدين*
*وبركة في العمر*
*وصحة في الجسد*
*وسعة في الرزق*
*وتوبة قبل الموت*
*وشهادة عند الموت*
*ومغفرة بعد الموت*
*وعفوا عند الحساب*
*وأمانا من العذاب*
*ونصيبا من الجنة*
*وارزقنا النظر إلى وجهك الكريم*

*اللهم ارحم موتانا وموتى المسلمين واشفي مرضانا ومرضى المسلمين*
*اللهم اغفر للمسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الأحياء منهم والأموات*
اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة وعند الموت شهادة وبعد الموت جنة*

*اللهم ارزقني حسن الخاتمة*
*اللهم ارزقني الموت وأنا ساجد لك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*اللهم ثبتني عند سؤال الملكين*
*اللهم اجعل قبري روضة من رياض الجنة ولا تجعله حفرة من حفر النار*

*اللهم إني أعوذ بك من فتن الدنيا*
*اللهم أني أعوذ بك من فتن الدنيا*
*اللهم أني أعوذ بك من فتن الدنيا*

*اللهم قوي إيماننا ووحد كلمتنا وانصرنا على أعدائك أعداء الدين*
*اللهم شتت شملهم واجعل الدائرة عليهم*

*اللهم انصر إخواننا المسلمين في كل مكان*
*اللهم ارحم إبائنا وأمهاتنا واغفر لهما وتجاوز عن سيئاتهما وأدخلهم فسيح جناتك*
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضى نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


*وصلى اللهم على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم*
​


----------



## علاء عمر محمد (10 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخ مهندس لؤى 
اين انت فمند مدة لم تتحفنا باحدى ابداعاتك الهندسية 
فهدا شهر الكرم و العطاء فلا تحرمنا 
و كل عام و انت بخير


----------



## مهندس لؤي (9 أكتوبر 2008)

إخوتي الأحبة

المميز جدا

مهندس قروي

مش لاقي

طوبه ( حاضر فقط أمهلني بعض الوقت )

ساحر الاجفان ( أشكرك جزيل الشكر وسأكلمك قريبا )

مصطفى حسين الطويبى

علاء عمر محمد ( أشكرك من صميم قلبي على إهتمامك )

أشكركم جميعا على الرد والنصائح وكل عام وأنتم بخير 

وقريبا مجموعة جديدة من الأعمال سأطرحها هنا للمناقشة...

دمتم والله يرعاكم​


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (9 أكتوبر 2008)

والله تصاميمك حلوه كثير , زودنا بالباقي


----------



## هميكونى تسعة (9 أكتوبر 2008)

تصميم جديد ورائع ولكن عندى ملحوظة على المبنى التجارى السكنى من وجهة نظرى انه من الافضل ان يكون المبنى التجارى منفصل عن المبنى السكنى لما فيه من ضوضاء و زحمة للناس القادمة اليه للتسوق وهذا يثير مضايقة السكان و توجد امثلة كثيرة من المبانى السكنية التجارية و التى يشتكى منها السكان من الازعاج الناتج عن المول او المبنى التجارى.
نرى فى المدن الجديدة مثل القاهرة الجديدة او الرحاب مثلا التجمعات السكانية او المبانى السكنية منفصلة تماما عن المولات او المبانى التجارية و اعتقد ان هذا هو الاتجاه العام اليوم.
اما اذا كنت تريد ان تبنى مجمع سكنى ضخم فهذا يحتاج الى مساحة كبيرة من الارض تستطيع فيها بناء المبنى التجارى و المبانى السكنية فى شكل متجانس معا و افضل مثال على هذا الصرح فى البناء فندق انتر كونتيننتال بمدينة نصر الذى يحتوى على المبانى السكنية و المول التجارى فى شكل متناسق و متجانس .
والله الموفق لكل مجتهد
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمم
"ان الله لا يضيع اجر من احسن عملا"
​


----------



## ع ا د ل (9 أكتوبر 2008)

بصراحة ذوقك فن


----------



## ع ا د ل (9 أكتوبر 2008)

نرجو منك المزيد وكل ما هو جديد تحياتي:77:


----------



## ع ا د ل (9 أكتوبر 2008)

نرجو المزيد منك 
:13:


----------



## اميره طارق (10 أكتوبر 2008)

تصميم بسيط لاكنه رائع
جدا


----------



## سـليمان (10 أكتوبر 2008)

رائع ومبدع 
واذا امكن تعرض التصمييم المعماريللتجاري والسكن على شان نطلع على محتويات الدور الثاني من الشقق وكيفية تصميمها
:12:


----------



## سـليمان (10 أكتوبر 2008)

اخي المهندس لؤي اذا امكن تحقيق طلب الاخ علاء عمر محمد بعرض المسقط الافقي للمبنى التجاري السكني


----------



## مهندس جمال الأحيمر (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*بسم الله ماشاء الله*​


----------



## حمدي العامري (11 أكتوبر 2008)

مهندس لؤي قال:


> أشكر لك مرورك الطيب أخي Abu hammed:34:[/quo


----------



## حمدي العامري (11 أكتوبر 2008)

افتخر خي بخيالك الجامح وافادتك لنا


----------



## حمدي العامري (11 أكتوبر 2008)

افتخرا خي بخيالك الجامح وافادتك لنا


----------



## NTT (12 أكتوبر 2008)

wwwwwwwwwwwwoooooooooooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## azab1988 (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه*

يارب كل المعماريين العاملين الناجحين يكونو مثلك ويفيدو اخوانهم الطلبة اللى زينا
جزاك الله كل خير لإعطائنا وقتك ومجهودك بلا مقابل


----------



## مايا (13 أكتوبر 2008)

جميل جدا وممتاز


----------



## خالد البشري (13 أكتوبر 2008)

تشكر يااخي لؤي على المشاركة 


ولك مني خالص الشكر والدعاء 


اخوووك /م.خالد البشري:58:


----------



## اميرةالسلام (13 أكتوبر 2008)

اللهم بارك تصميم رائع مزيد من النجاحات اخي


----------



## dany (20 أكتوبر 2008)

هلا مهندس لؤى...هل يذكرك هذا بشئ( مهند زهدى.قتيبة .رافى .مصطفى .رعد .مند .... وايضا المقريف .الرفاعى.قهوة كل العرب....


----------



## مهندس جمال الأحيمر (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا علي المجهود رائع*​


----------



## اسراء خليل (22 أكتوبر 2008)

التصاميم اكثر من رائعة سلمت يداك


----------



## ابوالتوت (23 أكتوبر 2008)

تشكر اخي مهندس لوى


----------



## جميلة المصري (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*شو ها الشغل الحلو*

:77::77::77::77:أخيرا لاقيت حد بيعرف أركيكاد 
دا أنا لافف كعب داير علي كل المواقع علشان ألاقي شرح للأركي كاد مش لاقي 
مع إنه متسطب علي الجهاز حولت شوية لكن ماحد يشوف أنا بلخ أيه عليه 
وبيقولوا عليه أسهل من الأوتوكاد 

بس مين يعلمني :85::85:
فيك تنزل لنا دروس للاركيكاد ومش راح نبطل دعوة لك


----------



## علاء عمر محمد (8 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم مهندس لؤى
وينك حارمنا من اعمالك الرائعة و الجميلة


----------



## معماري لاحقا (8 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله ما شاء الله ......... حفظك الله اخي المهندس لؤي ازدك الله


----------



## iyadcoo (9 نوفمبر 2008)

العمل رائع جدا والاخراخ اروع ولنه بحاجة الى تسين اكتر


----------



## أنا معماري (9 نوفمبر 2008)

شغل مميز أخي لوئ 
وخلق أكثر تمييز
بالتوفيق


----------



## مهندس لؤي (12 يناير 2009)

صورة لمبنى سكني من دورين




http://http://i36.servimg.com/u/f36/11/06/90/42/0510.jpg


----------



## مهندس لؤي (12 يناير 2009)

وما رأيكم في هذا التكوين الجديد لمبنى من دورين أيضاً


----------



## مهندس لؤي (12 يناير 2009)




----------



## مهندس لؤي (12 يناير 2009)

وأعمل حالياً على مشروع فندق من أربعة أدوار

هذه أولى الأفكار لواجهته وأعمل على تطويرها


----------



## karem karem (12 يناير 2009)

تصميم للوجهات جيد.......اين المسقط لتكتمل المشاهدة


----------



## فادي أحمد أورفلي (12 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم : التصاميم جميلة لكن ما هو واضح أن التصاميم تميل إلى البساطة المفرطة بحيث لا يوجد لها طراز معين سوى البساطة , وأرجو من حضرتك يا بشمهندس أن تميل أكثر في هذه الحالة إلى العمارة الحديثة أو المائلة إلى التكوين الحجمي الواضح أو العناصر المعمارية الكاذبة كالاإطارات والجسور المعلقة وسواها وشكرا


----------



## sadoboza (13 يناير 2009)

اخى الجميل المصمم الهااااااااادىء الراقى المبانى هادئه وناعمه ومتزنه وبها الكثير من الاطمئنان النفسى
بارك الله فيك احسنت احسنت


----------



## ابو هدير (13 يناير 2009)

عمل جميل والبساطة والنقاء عامل مؤثر لاعمالك ماشا الله العمل يستحق لبةقفة والتمعن فيه
...


----------



## arch_alduribi (14 يناير 2009)

_ذووووووووووووووق جميل..._
_أكثر من رائع....ونحن في انتظار المزيد..._
_والله يوفقك..._


----------



## arch_alduribi (14 يناير 2009)

_



_

_على فكرة منظور رائع...وذوق رفيع..._
_تسلم يالــــــــــــؤي...._


----------



## رضوه العربي محمد (15 يناير 2009)

شكراجزييييييييييييييييييييييييلا


----------



## مهندس لؤي (16 يناير 2009)

أشكر للجميع الجميع المرور الكريم وأتمنى دوام التواصل 

وملاحظة مهمة 

هي أنني مقيد في كل هذه التصاميم بمسقوف معين ومساحة أرض محدودة جداً

وبالتالي ليس من السهل استخدام الاطارات الكاذبة او الوهمية لانها تزيد المسقوف دون فائدة وظيفية

وتزيد تكلفة البناء والتي لا يرغب فيها معظم من اتعامل معهم


----------



## مهندس لؤي (16 يناير 2009)

صورة جديدة لقصر مسقوفه 1100 متر مربع سيبنى في مدينة طرابلس 

وتحت اشرافي بإذن الله قريباً

النمط المستعمل في القصر حسب رغبة الزبون وبتنسيق مني


----------



## mahlawedotyahh (16 يناير 2009)

انته فعلا مهندس مرموق وخيالك رائع


----------



## mahlawedotyahh (16 يناير 2009)

انا بجد بطلب منك خدمه ازاي اقوي خيالي المعماري واظهر كويس علي فكره انا لسه مبتداه في اولي عماره زعاوزه اتاسس صح


----------



## مهندس لؤي (19 يناير 2009)

أخي mahlawedotyahh

بالبحث والخبرة التي تأتي بالزمن والمثابرة

أنا مبتدئ أيضاً


----------



## o0-Engineer-0o (20 يناير 2009)

رائع ما شاء الله


----------



## علاء عمر محمد (21 يناير 2009)

اخى مهندس لؤى 
تقف الكلمات مبهورة عن التعبير و التوصيف و الاعجاب بك و باعماك المبدعة 
فبصدق اقف وقفة اعجاب لجميع اعمالك
فانت مثال عن المهندس العربى المبدع 
فالى مزيد من التالق و الابداع


----------



## bestarchi1 (22 يناير 2009)

machallah its so great


----------



## معمار العرب (23 يناير 2009)

مجهود جميل حقا وابداع بجد


----------



## المهندس ولد ليبيا (26 يناير 2009)

تحياتي للجميع....ممكن حد يسعدني ويقولي كيف اصل أو اتواصل مع المهندس لؤي.... رجاء للجميع مع فائق احترامي


----------



## مهندس لؤي (27 يناير 2009)

أشكركم إخوتي على التواصل وأشكرأخي علاءعلى رقي كلماتك

ويا أخي ولد ليبيا أرسل لي رسالة خاصة وضع لي فيها رقمك و*****ك

وهذا كل شيئ


----------



## ابو حموز (27 يناير 2009)

عزيزي منهدس لؤي مبدع بكل المقايس
فن.........
ذوق..........
فكر..............
اداء.................
اتقان ..................

تقبل فائق احترامي


----------



## مهندس لؤي (1 فبراير 2009)

أشكر الجميع على الإطراء وأتمنى للكل النجاح والتوفيق

مشاركة جديدة بهذه الواجهة

http://file12.9q9q.net/preview/34515281/04.jpg.htmlhttp://i36.servimg.com/u/f36/11/06/90/42/0410.jpg


----------



## musmma (1 فبراير 2009)

لقد اعجبتنى التصاميم بما فيها من بساطة ولكن هل المواد المستخدمة فى المعالجات الخارجية تناسب مناخ ا لجماهيرية ؟


----------



## مهندس لؤي (2 فبراير 2009)

أشكرك musmma _أنا مقيم في الجماهيرية منذ وقت طويل وأستطيع أن أقول لك بأن_ :
مناخ الجماهيرية من أجمل ماخلق الله في الكون وخاصة المنطقة الشمالية المتاخمة للساحل
فالجو ليس حاراً وليس بارداً والإعتدال دائم على طول السنة تقريبا
الأمطار خفيفة والشمس ليست حارة
والرياح نادراً ما تكون هائجة وليس هناك زلازل ولا براكين ولا طوفانات ولا انجرافات بحرية ولا أمواج عاتية

وبالتالي يا صديقي يمكن مع هكذا أجواء استعمال ما شئت من الموادوبأي لون تشاء

شكراً للمشاركة​


----------



## عمرو مصطفى 90 (2 فبراير 2009)

*بسم الله ماشاء الله*​


----------



## مهندس لؤي (3 فبراير 2009)

هذه صورة المشاركة السابقة


----------



## مهندس لؤي (3 فبراير 2009)

وهذه مشاركة جديدة
















المبنى محدود بجيران من 3 جهات
والمساحة المطلوبة أقل ما يمكن وهي شقق سكنية للإيجار


----------



## محمد الترابي (3 فبراير 2009)

شكرا اخي لؤي اتمنا تزويدنا بالمساقط الافقية للمبنى السكني والاداري .
اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## مهندس لؤي (3 فبراير 2009)

أخي الترابي إليك البدروم






وهذا الدور الأرضي






وهذا الدور المتكرر


----------



## المهندس ولد ليبيا (7 فبراير 2009)

رائع................ونتمني المزيد من الابداع


----------



## sulim1966 (7 فبراير 2009)

الاخ/ المهندس لؤي
شكرا على هذه الابداعات ولو ممكن المسقط الافقي للمبنى السكني من دورين
مساحة بناء 155 مترللدور


----------



## arc.iraqi (8 فبراير 2009)

جميل...........
أقدر أقول انك اتبعت مبدأ البساطة في التصميم مع الجمالية........هذل مبدأ .. حركة الفن الجديد.........حلو جدا جدا....


----------



## مهندس لؤي (12 فبراير 2009)

شكراً على الردود الطيبة

وإليكم آخر أعمالي وهو لفيلا من دورين وبمساعدة أحد أصدقائي


----------



## نسمةالليل (12 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووور على الموضوع


----------



## مظفر الحربي (12 فبراير 2009)

الله يعطيك الصحه والعافيه زميلي


----------



## مهندس لؤي (15 فبراير 2009)

أشكركم على المرور الطيب


----------



## mossa mossa (16 فبراير 2009)

مشاء الله و الله يزيك ابداع و نجاح
اخي من الكويت و اخطط لبناء منزل 400م2 الواجهة 16م × 25م عرض فقط على شارعين من الامام و الخلف اى الواجهه 16م
و يحتوي علي سرداب و 3 دوار 
هل لديك اى مقترحات هندسية او فنية او ابداعية
مع كل الشكر و التقدير


----------



## malakmama (17 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته .
اخي اشكرك على هذا المجهود الكبير الرائع الذي جعلني اجد عدد من الافكار لتجسيدها في مشروعي ( فيلا ) 
و جعلتني اعجب بهذا المنتدى بالرغم من انها اول زيارة لي واول موضوع ،لهذا شــــــــكرا جزيــــــــــــــــــــــلا
اختك في الله (هندسة معمارية)


----------



## حمدان عوضين (19 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك وزادك علما ونفعا للمسلمين ومنتظرين المزيد من سيادتكم


----------



## Ind. Engineer (19 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :56:​ 
تصاميمك رائعة يا مهندس لوئ :14:​ 

اريد ان اسأل عن برنامج اذا كنتم تعرفوه انا ما بعرف اسمه بالضبط بس اعرف استخدامه هو عبارة عن برنامج تصميمي يدخل فيه المساحة وعدد الفراغات المرادة والبرنامج يعطينا كل التصميمات المتاحة فارجو ممن يعرف اسم البرنامج ومن اي موقع ممكن انزله على الجهاز عندي ان يعطيني المعلومات وله جزيل الشكر .​


----------



## Ind. Engineer (19 فبراير 2009)

:63:​ 
ممكن اعرف الاسس والقواعد التي على اساسها نقوم بتقسيم المساحةللحصول على افضل تصميم


----------



## سارة عمارة (19 فبراير 2009)

مشاريع حضرتك كويسة بس انا ملاحظة ان الالوان متشابهة جدا وبعدين هى المشاريع دى اتنفذت ومفكرتش تبتكر مشاريع غير تقليدية


----------



## علي ابوعواد (20 فبراير 2009)

مشكور على التصاميم ممممممممممممم رائع


----------



## مهندس لؤي (26 فبراير 2009)

أخي mossa mossa أعتذر حالياً عن الموضوع لضيق الوقت وانا هنا الآن فقط للترويح عن النفس والإستراحة من العمل ..أ‘تذر منك وشكراً لمرورك

أشكرك يا أختي malakmama وأرجو أن أكون قد أفدتك بشيئ

حمدان عوضين أهلاً بك وأشكر مرورك

Ind. Engineer أنا آسف لا أعرف اسم البرنامج وشكراً على المرور

أختي (سارة عمارة) اولا اشكرك على المرور وثانياً يجب ان يكون لكل مهندس بصمة او طابع في التصميم والالوان ويجب مراعاة الوان المنازل المجاورة والتصاميم هنا هي ما اردت نشره فقط ومشاريعي الغير تقليدية لا يمكن نشرها هنا للأسف نظراً لطلب العملاء
وحاولي ان يكون كلامك اكثر تنميقاً كي لا تمنحي الطابع بالعداء لأحد وشكراً لك

علي ابوعواد شكراً لك على المرور


----------



## هواري بومدين (2 مارس 2009)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررا يا مهندس.


----------



## saad_aljuboury (3 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي لؤي
على هذه التصاميم الحلوة
واذا تكرمت عندي طلب
ممكن تصمم لي بيت
يجمع بين التطور والتراث
علما ان مساحة الأرض150 متر مربع 
وتطل على شارع أمامي وشارع خلفي
مع فائق احترامي


----------



## ممتاز بهي الدين (3 مارس 2009)

بصراحه انت مهندس بارع


----------



## ممتاز بهي الدين (3 مارس 2009)

برافوا على الفكر الرائع


----------



## برتيه (4 مارس 2009)

الله يزيدكم من علمه ويفظكم جميعا ......................


----------



## hanine41 (5 مارس 2009)

جميل اود السؤال عن ماهو برنامج العمل وعن كيفية تحقيق تموج الماء ليظهر حقيقى


----------



## ENG\LOOZA (6 مارس 2009)

يعطيك العافيه كتيييييييييييييير يارب يامهندس لؤي
وعنجد انا استفدت كتيييييييييير
ويسلمو على مجهودك الرائع هاد


----------



## مهندس لؤي (7 مارس 2009)

أشكر الجميع على التفاعل ويارب اكون فعلاً افدت
واتمنى ان تنشروا في هذا الموضوع بعضاً من مشاريعكم ليكون الموضوع لمشاريع الجميع وليس موضوعي لوحدي
وتعم الفائدة والاجر والله الموفق
(برنامج العمل ArchiCAD 12 )


----------



## راستى (7 مارس 2009)

thanx for your great works


----------



## mazouni48 (19 مارس 2009)

مشاء الله....جميل ممكن يكون عندك crack Archicad 12.....?


----------



## عداري (18 أبريل 2009)

الصراحة تصاميم جميلة جدا والبساطة مسيطرة علي كل التصاميم وهدا افضل شي


----------



## DARK_KING (19 أبريل 2009)

بجد البناء كتير حلو الله يوفقك للأحسن برافو


----------



## حسام عبدالله (19 أبريل 2009)

شغل حلو كثير يا لؤي وربنا يوفقك
نتمنى ان نرى ابداعات اخرى من اعمالك
مع خالص تحياتي


----------



## dragon101 (11 يوليو 2009)

*thanks*

thanks alot for you >>


----------



## سارا الحلوة (12 يوليو 2009)

ماشاء الله أعمال جد جميلة أتمنى لك دوام التوفيق والسداد


----------



## TADJ (5 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## mohamed2009 (6 أغسطس 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## المهندس الطمو (25 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## podivar (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*تصميم مميز وجميل*

;je te saluer mon ami ,j'espere avoir la chance d'etre comme vous car je suis debitant ,et voila mon e-mail :[email protected] pour me aider a apprendre les techniques de desine cad 2d ,3d.
voila merci mour t les amis de ce forum arab-eng :56:


----------



## ايمن عاصم (27 سبتمبر 2009)

ربنا يوفقك إن شاء الله .. تصميمات جيدة


----------



## اراس القيسي (27 سبتمبر 2009)

حلوة كتير تسلــــــــــــــــــــــم يا اخي على هذا الذوق


----------



## دايمنشنس (8 أكتوبر 2009)

ربنا يوفقك ويزيدك


----------



## بشير محمد (9 أكتوبر 2009)

تصاميم رائعة تمنياتي بالتوفيق للباش مهندس


----------



## سندس حازم (9 أكتوبر 2009)

هل لديك الخبر في تصميم الابراج ؟ افكر في تصميم اعلى برج في العالم ولدي حلم على اقامته هل تساعدني في ذلك؟ ارجوا الرد


----------



## عبير كمال (10 أكتوبر 2009)

عمل رائع جدا اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## منه الله1 (25 نوفمبر 2009)

* انا منه الله
اريد بلانات سقف وكهرباء 
وبلانات مطاعم غريبه
ارجوك
وشكرا 
في رعايه الله*​


----------



## العنيد الأول (31 يناير 2010)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## hermione (1 فبراير 2010)

بسم الله ما شاء الله فعلا الشغل بسيط وجميل


----------



## hermione (1 فبراير 2010)

ربنا يزيدك يارب


----------



## ادورد (23 يوليو 2010)

انا اشكرك كثيرا يا مبدع من مبدعي الهندسة
انني لا اجد تعبيرا لمدحك يا مهندس لؤي ولكن تحضرني كلمة واحدة فقط وهي انك اضفت للهندسة اشياءا كثيرة
الف شكر لك يا بطل


----------



## استشارة (23 يوليو 2010)

روعة تسلم ايديك بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبد الوهاب سامر (24 يوليو 2010)

يعني اذا تقول عن نفسك مبتدى شو بقيت للمحترف عاشت الايادي التي عملت هكذا تصاميم


----------



## ابوليان2003 (24 يوليو 2010)

يعطيك العافيه بصراحة اكثرمن رائع ممكن تفيدني في بناء مسكن فله من الامام وشقق من الخلف على مساحة 600م


----------



## ام دينا (25 يوليو 2010)

حلو


----------



## م.الربيعي (25 يوليو 2010)

اهلا باشا مهندس لؤي والله انت شرف ل ليبيا يعطيك الصحة يا ولد عجبنى تصميمك هلبة


----------



## م.الربيعي (25 يوليو 2010)

عبد الوهاب سامر قال:


> يعني اذا تقول عن نفسك مبتدى شو بقيت للمحترف عاشت الايادي التي عملت هكذا تصاميم


 


والله اصدقت


----------



## abdo727 (25 يوليو 2010)

الله ينور عليك وزادك الله علما


----------



## روعة (26 يوليو 2010)

ممتاز 
تصميمات بسيطة ورائعة


----------



## raed911 (27 يوليو 2010)

اعجبني كثير التصميم بشكله البسيط واستغلال كافة المساحات بشكل جيد ... ردي جاء متأخراً لأن المشاركه في 2008 ولكني لم اعرف هذا المنتدى الممتاز الا الآن - فاعتذر عن تأخيري في الرد لهذه المشاركه الممتازه .

تحياتي ...


----------



## نونا عسل (31 يوليو 2010)

انت واااااااااااااااااااااااااو


----------



## عبيدة الرشيد (31 يوليو 2010)

جميل والوان هادية كتير مجهود وتصميم مميز


----------



## AHWAL (31 يوليو 2010)

بالتوفيق للجميع...


----------



## الشفق الابيض (2 أغسطس 2010)

*السلام عليكم مهندس لؤى
وينك حارمنا من اعمالك الرائعة و الجميلة*


----------



## mgamal architect (3 أغسطس 2010)

رائع يا باشمهندس ....بالتوفيق انشاء الله


----------



## mnmr68 (4 أغسطس 2010)

فعلا شغل جميل و فية حس معماري عالي ربنا يوفقك!!


----------



## نرما (21 ديسمبر 2010)

ماشاء الله الله يعطيك الصحة كيما نقولو حنا الجزائريين


----------



## TITO070290 (21 ديسمبر 2010)

شيء مذهل نتمنى أن نصبح مثلك


----------



## autocad drafts man (21 ديسمبر 2010)

جميل جدا اخى بارك الله فيك
ولكن ماذا لو استخدمت الماكس لاعطاء هذه التصميمات الجميله واقعية اكثر

بجد مستواك هايل ما شاء الله لا قوة الا بالله


----------



## محمد عنبه (21 ديسمبر 2010)

بسم الله ماشاء الله 
تصاميم رائعه بجد تسلم ايدك ربنا يزيدك


----------



## محمد حساني (8 يونيو 2011)

استاذ لؤي المحترم ... تحية طيبة
جميع رسوماتك جميلة جدا ولدي سؤال مهم يخص برنامج الاركياكاد والرسم المعمول من قبلكم :
1. هل تمت الرندرة بالماكس ام الارستلنتس؟
2. انا لدي خبرة جيدة بالاركيكاد وارغب بنقل الرسم 3D الى الماكس للرندرة فقط .. هل تؤيدني بذلك وماهي ملاحظاتك على هذا الكلام ؟
3. ماهي خطوات عملك للرسم الثلاثي والثنائي والرندرة ؟

ارجوك استاذ لؤي ارسل جوابك على اسئلتي على العنوان 
[email protected]

م.اياد محسن


----------



## كيرو عبده (28 سبتمبر 2011)

رائع


----------



## nahla architecte (29 سبتمبر 2011)

ممتاااااز


----------



## ابوهلا1 (29 سبتمبر 2011)

مبنى رائع و ذوق رفيع


----------



## مصطفى حسين الطويبى (9 أكتوبر 2011)

المبنى جميل والتصميم رائع ولاكن موقف السيارات مهم جدا وشكرا


----------



## amira_oo (9 أكتوبر 2011)

بس الفيري ضعيف شوية


----------



## العبيدي55 (9 أكتوبر 2011)

اخي المهندس لوي اريد منك البرناج الذي قمت بتمصيم هذ الاشكال


----------



## hamzeh khalefa (9 أكتوبر 2011)

ابداع فن اقناع


----------



## حسام فائز (10 أكتوبر 2011)

عمل جميل


----------



## ابوابل (11 أكتوبر 2011)

عمل روعه


----------



## م.محمد الزيادي (11 أكتوبر 2011)

أحسنت أخي المبدع تصاميم فعلاً رائعة وننتظر منك الكثير


----------



## saad1717 (12 أكتوبر 2011)

رائع ما شاء الله

عمل جميل , اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## مهندس لؤي (10 نوفمبر 2011)

أشكر مرور الجميع وآسف على الإنقطاع الطويل 

أتمنى منكم الدعم والتواصل

الله أكبر


----------



## لهون لهونى (11 نوفمبر 2011)

thank u


----------



## مهندس لؤي (12 نوفمبر 2011)

باعتباري من مدة طويلة لم أضف مواضيع جديدة نسيت كيف كانت تعمل الإضافة والرفع

سأجرب وأبعث من جديد في الأيم القادمة وأنشط الموضوع

خاصة انه أصبحت عندي مجموعات جديدة من الاعمال


----------



## مهندس لؤي (12 نوفمبر 2011)

عفواً تجربة رفع عمل من تصميمي

مبنى تجاري متعدد الطوابق


----------



## مهندس لؤي (12 نوفمبر 2011)




----------



## مهندس لؤي (12 نوفمبر 2011)




----------



## مهندس لؤي (12 نوفمبر 2011)

مبنى سكني مكون من :
البدروم والأرضي والأول فيلا متكاملة

الدور الأخير شقتين سكنيتين للأبناء

نفذته في طرابلس 





أثناء الإنشاء




بعد اللياسة




بعد التشطيب​


----------



## ابو مـازن (12 نوفمبر 2011)

تصميمات ممتازه فعلاً ... ومجهود كبير


----------



## مهندس لؤي (12 نوفمبر 2011)

أشكر مرورك وتعليقك


----------



## مهندس لؤي (14 نوفمبر 2011)

ممتاز يا باش مهندس . اتمنى لك التوفيق دائما


----------



## اسامة39 (24 فبراير 2012)

رائع رائع


----------



## مهندس لؤي (19 أبريل 2012)

*مبنى جديد من تصميمي*


----------



## ABS971 (15 يونيو 2012)

تصميمات رائعة وجهد جبار بالتوفيق ؛؛؛


----------



## ملك ملك (11 يوليو 2012)

جمييييييل عاشت الايادي
[/b]


----------



## أحمد هنون (12 يوليو 2012)

التصميمات أكثر من ممتازة


----------



## على مزيكا (16 يوليو 2012)

حياك الله وجدا ممتاز


----------



## مهندس لؤي (7 أبريل 2013)

صور تصميم سور


----------



## مهندس فادي قيصر (8 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم والله شي حلو كثير عاشت الايادي


----------



## مهندس لؤي (8 أبريل 2013)

أشكرك على المرور والتعليق


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (11 أبريل 2013)

بالنسبة لأعمال كأركيكاد جيدة جدا طبعا 
و لكن تحتاج لأخراج أقوى و تفاصيل جيدة اكثر من ذلك بالنسبة للفتحات في الآجزاء لكن في الواقع الأعمال جيدة جدا


----------



## مهندس لؤي (12 أبريل 2013)

أشكرك على المرور الطيب


----------



## عادل مختارالسيد (13 أبريل 2013)

الله ينور يا باشمهندس


----------



## aya94 (11 مايو 2013)

اعمال بسيطة وناعمة مشكور و بالتوفيق دائما ..


----------



## luchador (11 مايو 2013)

مميز و جميل


----------



## مهندس لؤي (11 مايو 2013)

أشكر مرور الجميع وإليكم عمل جديد من تصميمي


----------



## radwa alaa eldin (12 يونيو 2013)

ما شاء الله روووعه


----------



## مهندس جمال الأحيمر (12 يونيو 2013)

مشكور يامهندس علي رسم


----------



## مهندس جمال الأحيمر (12 يونيو 2013)

مهندس لؤي ............... رائع ممتاز


----------



## مهندس جمال الأحيمر (12 يونيو 2013)

الله يوفق يامهندس لؤي


----------



## مهندس لؤي (12 يونيو 2013)

وبارك الله مروركم


----------



## محمدجابرمحمد (25 يونيو 2013)

جميل


----------



## alilou_28 (30 يونيو 2013)

ما شاء الله


----------

